# Ci Riveira 171 or 141 6 berth



## sanandreas (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello

I would appreciate help from anyone with a 6 berth Riviera 141 or 171 with the side overhead folding bunk/cupboard.

Amongst searches on the internet I can't find enough information on the mechanism detail or how the bed folds back into a cupboard.

If anyone can help with images and description of the structure and mechanism then I would be grateful. 

Thank you

Roy.


----------



## Maxdog (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a 171 and have never folded the bunk down so I'll have a go tomorrow and if you need info I may be able to help......


----------

